
Ask HN: How do you stay fit? - nerdywordy
8 to 10 hour a day dev here with a family at home. I find it near impossible to find time to squeeze in a workout most days. As such I&#x27;ve fallen into the worst shape of my life.<p>I&#x27;ve started to suffer from Cholinergic Urticaria (Heat Rash where you need to sweat but can&#x27;t) and am convinced it&#x27;s due to my total lack of activity. The rash and the pins and needles it brings with it are pure torture, and darn good motivation to get off my butt and do something.<p>So, any recommendations &#x2F; plans &#x2F; routines &#x2F; apps that have worked for you, HN? I&#x27;m not opposed to going to a gym, but time is tight so workouts that can be done anywhere would be good I think.
======
pps
I believe there will be no way for you to start a normal training routine
right away. You can start with daily 7 minutes workout (
[https://www.webmd.com/fitness-exercise/a-z/seven-minute-
work...](https://www.webmd.com/fitness-exercise/a-z/seven-minute-workout) ),
that should create a small habit, and later you can build on that.

------
lm28469
It all boils down to the fact that the human body wasn't engineered to sit /
lay down 23hr/day.

Start moving, go for walks, do some calisthenics at home, buy some resistance
bands for home workouts, get a stationary bike, anything is better than
nothing.

Depending on your kid(s) age, go to the swimming pool / parks / hikes /
bouldering gym / &c. with them.

> 8 to 10 hour a day dev here

Cut that to a healthier amount.

------
Labo333
Run. It's cheap, simple, progressive and it's basically what humans have been
optimized for.

Beware of running on concrete if you are overweight, it can worsen back
problems.

Swimming is better as it exercises the whole body but it's not that easy if
you don't have a swimming pool nearby, so it gives you a lot more excuses.

------
cimmanom
Walk part of your commute. Do something active with your kids.

